# Fort Worth RPG Groups Looking [Multi-System] [Update]



## Arknath (Aug 17, 2004)

Who are we? 

Members: We are a group of white collar professionals - three males, one female – whose ages range from 24-28.

System: We regularly play Dungeons and Dragons (ver. 3.5) with fairly liberal acceptance of published work.  This work, however, must meet play-balance and quality expectations of the group before acceptance.  We’re not hard-noses, but we don’t want to break the game, either.

	Also, there is interest in the group in the following systems:
-	d20 Modern (Urban Arcana)
-	Armageddon 2089: Total War
-	Mutants and Masterminds

When: We play our Dungeons and Dragons games on Saturdays from 2:00pm to midnight (with an hour break for dinner halfway through).  There is interest in playing the above alternate systems on Friday evenings from around 7 until midnight.

Location: A private home in north Fort Worth.  Seating is provided but we are a BYOF&D group.

Style: We are interested in creating lasting stories filled with character development and heroic deeds.  We do not play evil characters nor do we concentrate on rules overly much.  Rules lawyers are not welcome here.

Power Level: We are middle to upper power level; we are not power gamers or min/maxers, but we do play characters that are slightly more talented than the average hero.

Current game: City of the Spider Queen

Setting: Currently the Forgotten Realms is our setting but we have desires to maintain a homebrew setting that will be the group staple when it is complete.

Who are you? 

In addition to agreeing with most of what is above, we are looking for the following members:

We do not judge by race, sex, creed, or religious beliefs but we do require that you be over 18 years of age.  We do not judge people’s individuality.  However, we DO reserve the right to judge whether or not you are a fit for the group, just as you have the right to judge whether we are a fit for you.  This is a social activity and in so being there are certain criteria, or chemistry if you will, that needs to occur before we game together. We find that it is better to have you sit in for half a session at the very least to judge for yourself (and to allow us to judge) whether or not we are all compatible.

You must be able and willing to game every Saturday. This means you have reliable transportation and can show up when asked. We are not strict on this and understand life gets in the way, but we want someone who is going to be there when they say they are. 

We are looking for 2-3 players maximum (as some of our others are on hiatus currently and their return is tentative).  However, we will not dismiss you when our other players return, so any worries can be quelled now. Please respond to this thread or email us at the email on this account. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2004)

I am one of the players in Group 1 (actually, the DM currently).

Just wanted to post here to show my support and to subscribe to the thread.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 20, 2004)

Also, forgot to mention, if you want to contact me I've got several messenger service contacts listed, but you can also reach me at jair_NOSPAM_evans_AT_hotmail_DOT_com.  Without the italics of course (damn web spiders).


----------



## Greegan (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey there fellas...you ought to come visit The Ghosts of Dallas !!! We have tons of (read: 61) players in the DFW area as of right now and games starting up left and right. It's really been a great resource for a lot of us!

You might also try the DND.MEETUP.COM for your area. I know there is on in Plano and Ft.Worth here in the metroplex.

Come check us out!   

http://www.theghostsofdallas.com


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.  I posted a thread over there in the classifieds.

Thanks Greegan!  

http://www.theghostsofdallas.com/viewtopic.php?t=277&sid=b6361bb5b94908a5980f576cbd43eb61


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't know if anyone is still out there looking for a game, but if so, just wanted to make mention that both game 1 and 2 are looking like they will be played in Saginaw (North Fort Worth) now.

FYI


----------



## dallashawk (Aug 28, 2004)

*Check out new Dallas area post*

Any of you who are interested in joining another game, check out the new post for Dallas area players.  Or check out our campaign, "Dancers in the Desert," at theghostsofdallas.com.


----------



## Arknath (Sep 7, 2004)

Just want to point out that I updated the initial message to answer some questions we were getting via email.  Thanks!


----------



## Arknath (Sep 23, 2004)

Just a quick update...

We have acquired one player so far after receiving many emails...but still looking for at least two more.  Give us a shout if you're in DFW and available on Saturdays!!


----------

